# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  How often should I replace silicone sealant in shower

## Michael957416

I sealed the cornors of my shower about six months ago using silicone sealant. Today I noticed in one place (about 3cm long), the sealant appeared to start peeling off and the edges of the sealant were apparently getting loose. 
I am wondering whether I should be concerned and replace the entire seal or just patch this place. Generally, how long can I expect sealant to last? 
Thanks, :Smilie:

----------


## Honorary Bloke

G'day Michael, 
The rule of thumb over here is about every 2 years or so. If you are experiencing peeling it may be that the surfaces had some sort of residue on them. I would take up that section of the sealant and re-seal, cleaning the surfaces well beforehand. You must remove the old sealant first, do not try to seal over it. 
And welcome to the forum.  :Smilie:

----------


## Groggy

What is the best way to clean the tiles in preparation? Assuming all the gunk is scraped off, what solvent would leave the best surface? 
Metho, white spirit, turps?  
(I have to do the same job soon)

----------


## Michael957416

> What is the best way to clean the tiles in preparation? Assuming all the gunk is scraped off, what solvent would leave the best surface? 
> Metho, white spirit, turps?  
> (I have to do the same job soon)

  I just found through Google search that Selleys has a product called Silicone remover http://www.selleys.com.au/Selleys-Si...r/default.aspx, which appears to be good. I never use it before and maybe someone else has better idea about its effectiveness.

----------


## Honorary Bloke

> What is the best way to clean the tiles in preparation? Assuming all the gunk is scraped off, what solvent would leave the best surface? 
> Metho, white spirit, turps?  
> (I have to do the same job soon)

  Nothing special needed. The enemy is oily residue, so anything that will cut grease will work. Rinse well after. And keep your greasy fingers off of the joint until the sealant is down!    :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  
Often, especially on a re-seal job, the residue is soap or shampoo, which just needs to be removed thoroughly.

----------


## Groggy

> Nothing special needed. The enemy is oily residue, so anything that will cut grease will work. Rinse well after. And keep your greasy fingers off of the joint until the sealant is down!    
> Often, especially on a re-seal job, the residue is soap or shampoo, which just needs to be removed thoroughly.

  Thanks HB  :2thumbsup:    

> I just found through Google search that Selleys has a product called Silicone remover http://www.selleys.com.au/Selleys-Si...r/default.aspx, which appears to be good. I never use it before and maybe someone else has better idea about its effectiveness.

  Aha! I saw that link once before, I wonder what's in it? (probably soap, shampoo and water  :Biggrin:  )

----------


## seriph1

Also, antimicrobial silicon is available, which prevents critters from growing underneath it in the warm moist environment. Obviously, buying high grade, specifically designed silicon will help..... unlike the crap I put on the first time! It was like an Ad for goober-farming.

----------


## MurrayD99

> Also, antimicrobial silicon is available, which prevents critters from growing underneath it in the warm moist environment. Obviously, buying high grade, specifically designed silicon will help..... unlike the crap I put on the first time! It was like an Ad for goober-farming.

  Quite so, the cheaper stuff goes black pretty quick. Good stuff is about $30 a tube here.

----------


## fred.n

> ..... unlike the crap I put on the first time! It was like an Ad for goober-farming.

  Ditto  :Smilie:

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

> Thanks HB  
> Aha! I saw that link once before, I wonder what's in it? (probably soap, shampoo and water  )

  
Its just Hydochloric acid (i think) in a gel binder. It works so - so nothing flash and not as good as you would probably hope.  
Once you wipe it on it_ helps_ to loosed the silicone ...but you still require a bit of elbow grease. I still use a flexible blade to get most of the old stuff out but the gel is good for cleaning the remaining thin residue.

----------


## Groggy

> Its just Hydochloric acid (i think) in a gel binder. It works so - so nothing flash and not as good as you would probably hope.  
> Once you wipe it on it_ helps_ to loosed the silicone ...but you still require a bit of elbow grease. I still use a flexible blade to get most of the old stuff out but the gel is good for cleaning the remaining thin residue.

  Thanks for that, it makes sense. I had expected to scrape and brush the majority away and was hoping there would be something that left the tile and aluminium in a nice clean condition ready for new goop.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Sorry , I just checked the ingredients on the silicon remover - it is sulphuric acid not Hydrochloric......just in case someone was going to try a home brew.

----------


## Groggy

> Sorry , I just checked the ingredients on the silicon remover - it is sulphuric acid not Hydrochloric......just in case someone was going to try a home brew.

  The emphasis being on "*was*". Think elbow grease and some metho will do for me. Thanks for following it up  :2thumbsup: .

----------


## bricks

tip for appllying silicone, squirt a neat straight line into corner, spray with dishwashing liquid, wipe with finger for clean straight joint.

----------


## Michael957416

> Quite so, the cheaper stuff goes black pretty quick. Good stuff is about $30 a tube here.

  I used Selley's wet area sealant. However I do notice that it is not as good as the one used by the previous owner which has lasted a long time (I bought the house in May 2007). Which brand do you suggest for, say shower recess? 
Thanks,

----------


## TheOtherLeft

Bit of a grave dig, but what products do you recommend other then Selley's wet area?

----------

